# 3d Effects In Fedora Core 6 ????



## paragkalra (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Chicks and Lads........
I am using FEDORA CORE 6. It rocsks. No doubt. They have provided an option for enabling 3D effects. I have tried but it has failed. Has any one tried it or do u have any online link for the documentation.....Waiting for ur reply...


----------



## JGuru (Nov 5, 2006)

@Paragkalra, To  *Enabling 3D effects (Compiz effects) in Fedora Core 6* Click here

 This one is for NVidia GC. I know that yours is a NVidia card!!. So this one will be more
 than enough for you. Happy Rotating Cube & Wobbly Windows!!


----------



## paragkalra (Nov 16, 2006)

I have finally configured the 3D effects on Fedora Core 6...Thanx to all on this forum for ur overwhelming support....Here are the screens shorts.......

*discoverlinux.blogspot.com/2006/11/3d-effects-of-fedora-core-6.html


----------



## montylee (Nov 16, 2006)

well done dude!


----------



## JGuru (Nov 16, 2006)

@Paragkalra, Checkout *Cool 3D effects in Fedora 6 using Beryl* click here
*Beryl is a fork of Compiz. The Beryl effects are defintely better than XGL/AIGLX!!*


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I'm on FC5 64 bit. I would like to have all the effects. Can XGL be installed on my distro? My signature has my config. Please do let me know if I can run on that. Also, methods to download the drivers for my ATI card, in case it can be run on my rig. 

Thanks in advance.

Bye!


----------



## mehulved (Dec 1, 2006)

Which graphics card you have? I can't see one in your signature. If you have onboard graphics then better go for AIGLX than XGL.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 1, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Which graphics card you have? I can't see one in your signature. If you have onboard graphics then better go for AIGLX than XGL.



I think I'll update my signature. Yeah, I've got an ATI Radeon Xpress 200(onboard). Could you please let me know where to download the drivers from? I tried googling it and searched a lot of forums, but I couldn't find the method. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## kalpik (Dec 2, 2006)

ATI is very problematic on linux. Anyway, try this: *www.fedorafaq.org/#radeon


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 3, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ATI is very problematic on linux. Anyway, try this: *www.fedorafaq.org/#radeon



I managed to install the ati radeon driver with the above mentioned method, BUT when I gave the setbool -P allow_execmod=1, the terminal gave an output saying that the command doesn not exist. Same goes with the init command. It didn't work for neither 3 nor 5. But when I gave this "ati-fglrx-config-display enable" command to enable the driver, it didn't complain. So, I think the driver is installed ok. You guys got any ideas why this happened? Now I need to know how to install this AIGLX. Yum couldn't download it.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 3, 2006)

Those commands were to allow the driver to load, bypassing SELinux. One advice, save yourself a LOT of trouble and just disable SELinux fully! As for AIGLX, try: *forums.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=121119


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 3, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Those commands were to allow the driver to load, bypassing SELinux. One advice, save yourself a LOT of trouble and just disable SELinux fully! As for AIGLX, try: *forums.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=121119



Well that's a nice link. Thanks  But wont my security be compromised if I TOTALLY disable SELinux?? Wont my system be compromised for security? Also, can't I afford to install as mentioned in the above method without disabling SELinux though I have managed to download the ATI drivers? Please do let me know.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 3, 2006)

SELinux isn't really needed for home users IMO. Or you can just temporarily disable it and re-enable it again.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 3, 2006)

No, your security wont be compromised in any way. Its totally un-needed. And t_y_f, temporarily disabling SELinux is not the solution. Because SELinux blocks the kernel module of gfx drivers from loading. Believe me when i say it is COMPLETELY safe to disable SELinux.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 3, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> SELinux isn't really needed for home users IMO. Or you can just temporarily disable it and re-enable it again.



Is it?? :Exclaimation: Well, I still don't know how to disable and re enable it temporarily


----------



## kalpik (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ Its in the system menu -> security (i think). There you can disable SELinux.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 3, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Those commands were to allow the driver to load, bypassing SELinux. One advice, save yourself a LOT of trouble and just disable SELinux fully! As for AIGLX, try: *forums.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=121119



Tried the site which you mentioned and the steps mentioned for AIGLX-Beryl and this is what happened



> _yum -y install beryl-core beryl-manager beryl-plugins beryl-settings emerald emerald-themes
> Loading "installonlyn" plugin
> Setting up Install Process
> Setting up repositories
> ...


----------



## kalpik (Dec 3, 2006)

You running FC5? The link i gave was for FC6.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 3, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> You running FC5? The link i gave was for FC6.



Yeah! I 'jumped' in as I didn't want to make a seperate thread for this as it appeared a bit similar. Can you tell me how to do with FC5? I tried the method suggested for XGL, but still I get the same error


----------



## kalpik (Dec 3, 2006)

No.. That link wont work for FC5. Actually there is no AIGLX on FC5. For XGL on FC5, why dont you try: *fedora-xgl.blogspot.com/2006/05/howto-install-compiz-and-xgl-on-fedora.html


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 3, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> No.. That link wont work for FC5. Actually there is no AIGLX on FC5. For XGL on FC5, why dont you try: *fedora-xgl.blogspot.com/2006/05/howto-install-compiz-and-xgl-on-fedora.html



Oh how I wish someone had told me about this earlier. Well, does this work for KDE? I see a few responses only for GNOME. I prefer KDE anytime than GNOME........as I'm a noob in linux.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 3, 2006)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> Oh how I wish someone had told me about this earlier. Well, does this work for KDE? I see a few responses only for GNOME. I prefer KDE anytime than GNOME........as I'm a noob in linux.


So? It's just in the mind. I started with GNOME and didn't find anything difficult. GNOME and KDE are on a similar level of ease. Just take that out of your head that KDE is easy and GNOME is tougher.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2006)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> I prefer KDE anytime than GNOME........as I'm a noob in linux.


thats a false statement propagated by,u know a qt-based DE fans dat GNOME is not for noobs.actually qt-based Desktop environment is cluttered and have menu which contains useless no of apps. also qt-bases DE is a copycat of RedMond's World famous Buggy Operating System.BUt GNOME stands apart it has a simple interface and usability at the maximum,caveat that u need to be free from comparing everything with  RedMond's World famous Buggy Operating System.GNOME follows many plans and guidelines for the user community.


> GNOME understands that usability is about creating software that is easy for everyone to use, not about piling on features. GNOME's community of professional and volunteer usability experts have created Free Software's first and only Human Interface Guidelines, and all core GNOME software is adopting these principles. Find out more about GNOME and usability at the GNOME Usability Project.


Infact GNOME is having problem that it is not user friendly and for geek use from it's inception.but things changed after afaik GNOME release-2.6 or so.they followed the  Human Interface Guidelines to get the DE userfriendly and with GNOME-2.16.x u'll get the feel of their hardwork.GNOME DE is based on GTK(Gimp tool kit) libraries,which are the base and backbone of most GUI applications running on *NIX OS's.while qt libraries are simply needed for that qt DE apps to run.
No Wonder major Open SOurce based Companies are all supporting and using GNOME as the default Desktop Environment.
 so dont practice to hate this project becoz of the propaganda send by the hategangs.

read this to know about GNOME:
*www.gnome.org/about/


----------



## mehulved (Dec 4, 2006)

Let me tell you in one line, to make it simple.
GNOME, KDE and XFCE are equally user friendly for newbies.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 4, 2006)

@tech_your_future and prakash_kerala

Well, I have used GNOME for sometime before switching over to KDE. Most of the time, you won't even realise that there are applications are available until you read it somewhere or someone points it out to you. Also, the eyecandy is missing. Yes, there are few things which look like Windows, but doesn't the glass effect look awesome in Windows? I simply loved it, if you didn't. That doesn't mean I'm talking for Windows. I do love Linux and want to make a complete switch to it asap. But, I prefer the eyecandy WITH the applications. I don't prefer to run each and every application from the Run command line. Few things are better of clicking away as its easy available right there.

Apart from the looks, I came to know that its hard to install XGL on FC5 as most of the repos are not available. I tried numerous sites suggested by the members here and myself, but only to find that the repos are missing. So, is there no way to install XGL? I really dont find it convenient to install a newer version all the time since I'm just getting used to Fedora 5 and burning discs is not really a great idea. So, any ideas guys?


----------



## mehulved (Dec 4, 2006)

Go to www.gnome-look.org and customise GNOME.
And I don't need to run any apps from CLI in GNOME. I get all the apps that are present in my system in the GNOME menu.
And for enabling XGL, just follow those steps written there. Where does the question of having/not having any repos arrive.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually mehul all the repos of XGL for FC5 have disappeared.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2006)

BUt @phreak0utt,if you somehow upgarde your Xorg Server in FC5 to Xorg 7.1,you can easily done with AIGLX+Beryl effects.someone have anylink for Xorg-7.1 backported 2 FC5 for phreak0utt ?
BTW PCQUEST December is giving out Fedora COre 6 DVD!


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 5, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> BUt @phreak0utt,if you somehow upgarde your Xorg Server in FC5 to Xorg 7.1,you can easily done with AIGLX+Beryl effects.someone have anylink for Xorg-7.1 backported 2 FC5 for phreak0utt ?
> BTW PCQUEST December is giving out Fedora COre 6 DVD!



Can we update only Xorg to the latest version using Yum? If so, I'll try it. There's some technical problem with the BSNL servers now. So, I'm not able to update it. In case it is possible, I'll try to do it and see if it is possible to install AIGLX+Beryl. Also, is it necessary to install both? Can't we install only Compiz or GLX or Beryl? Please do let me know.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2006)

@phreak0utt:do u know that with a latest fedora 6 cd/dvd,it will always ask you to upgrade your current fedora 5 system or any other FC/RH systems....you will save lots of hassles doing just an upgrade to FC6,for debian or ubuntu or gentoo etc u can do an Xserver upgrade only with some apt repo available.but with Fedora an rpm based distro,i feel it is difficult so get new fc6 dvd from current issue of pcquest or Linux for you MAG>All da Best


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 6, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> @phreak0utt:do u know that with a latest fedora 6 cd/dvd,it will always ask you to upgrade your current fedora 5 system or any other FC/RH systems....you will save lots of hassles doing just an upgrade to FC6,for debian or ubuntu or gentoo etc u can do an Xserver upgrade only with some apt repo available.but with Fedora an rpm based distro,i feel it is difficult so get new fc6 dvd from current issue of pcquest or Linux for you MAG>All da Best




Hmmmm......... But I hate to upgrade every 6 months or so as new stuff come out. I think I'll upgrade and save myself the trouble. Since my DVD combo drive is screwed up and DVDs can't be detected, I'll settle for CDs. Thanks to everyone who responded to my queries


----------

